# Assault Shotguns



## Shaun Bowler (Oct 11, 2009)

Why would someone buy a pump action, over an automatic?:chainsawguy:


----------



## breymeyerfam (Oct 11, 2009)

Reliability


----------



## Pruitt1222 (Oct 11, 2009)

How deep their pockets are. Pump gun has less moving parts, intimidation factor of hearing the cher chunk, easier to change up ammo. Auto has ease of operation, and faster follow up speed,but are picker about load types. I personal would take a pump gun and with the saved money put a recoil reducer in it and spend 150 chips on a tactical shotgun class. Just my .02 cents


----------



## deeker (Oct 11, 2009)

Shaun Bowler said:


> Why would someone buy a pump action, over an automatic?:chainsawguy:



Some of these answers are posted above.

Reliability, less finicky with different loads or a dirty action.

Intimidation factor of the action. *LOUD AND PROUD* as you lock and load.

*And the big lifesaver...I can keep my firing finger on the trigger....and cycle the action and keep the weapon shouldered even if there is a misfire.*

I have always been trained to keep the weapon shouldered and hand on the grip, finger in the trigger guard even while reloading.....for speed.

A semi auto must be worked via bolt handle....with the NON trigger hand. Not as smooth.......or as fast.


----------



## wigglesworth (Oct 11, 2009)

Lets see...bad guy in your sights, pull the trigger, click...no bang. Now with the pump, just chuck it and go at it again. With the auto, unless your good, you have to pull the bolt back by hand, which requires fumbling the weapon. My vote goes to the pump.


----------



## Pruitt1222 (Oct 11, 2009)

Plus you can shot any thing through a pump, from rocksalt to bolo's. Autos are just to picky for me.


----------



## wigglesworth (Oct 11, 2009)

Pruitt1222 said:


> Plus you can shot any thing through a pump, from rocksalt to bolo's. Autos are just to picky for me.



Now dont get me wrong, I love a good auto. My remmy 1100 has never failed to go boom, and its nearly 50 years old.


----------



## stihl sawing (Oct 11, 2009)

Pumps were used because of reliability issues. Autos would jam if thrown in sand or mud. Autos are fine for hunting but self defense you better to stay with a pump.


----------



## ddhlakebound (Oct 11, 2009)

Ehhh......I'll take the auto. As long as I get this one...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K0XYTdNxLIg

If I cant have that one, the pump will be just fine. I wouldn't turn down a free Benelli auto, if somebody wanted to give me one tho.


----------



## Pruitt1222 (Oct 11, 2009)

wigglesworth said:


> Now dont get me wrong, I love a good auto. My remmy 1100 has never failed to go boom, and its nearly 50 years old.



Some are more picky then others I suppose, The benelli I had was terrible picky. It would always go boom once, but twice was soso. it failed to cycle alot of various rounds.


----------



## Pruitt1222 (Oct 11, 2009)

Nice gun SS, How do you like the pistol up front?


----------



## Shagbark (Oct 11, 2009)

It boils down to the cost for reliability. The cost to manufacture an always reliable "tactical" pump gun is always less than the "tactical" semi-auto of identical reliability. Lives of the operator can be ended by failure. Serious stuff. "Assault" might be a misnomer. "Tactical" might be a better term.


----------



## stihl sawing (Oct 11, 2009)

Pruitt1222 said:


> Nice gun SS, How do you like the pistol up front?


i like it, I have a pad on the grip that activates a mag light that is attached at the barrels end. You really can't see it in the pic. Wish it had a rear stock and grip like yours.


----------



## stihl sawing (Oct 11, 2009)

ddhlakebound said:


> Ehhh......I'll take the auto. As long as I get this one...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K0XYTdNxLIg
> 
> If I cant have that one, the pump will be just fine. I wouldn't turn down a free Benelli auto, if somebody wanted to give me one tho.


I've actually shot one of those, While a blast to shoot they are not very practical in home defense. Also very, very expensive.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Oct 11, 2009)

breymeyerfam said:


> Reliability





Bingo. 

Try as they might, the autos just are not as reliable under rapid and repeated fire conditions. 

Don't try to compare your hunting experience with combat use - it's not the same beast at all.


This fellow sees it all the time in the many classes he teaches. Search his "Quips and Quotes" for commentaries on this topic. The bottom line is, autos just don't cut it. When your life is on the line, you want it to go BANG first time, EVERY time. 

Mind you, I will love the day when an auto can really prove as reliable as a pump under combat use, but that day hasn't come yet.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Oct 11, 2009)

ddhlakebound said:


> Ehhh......I'll take the auto. As long as I get this one...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K0XYTdNxLIg





Yeah, but that's pretty much military & police only. (Of course, you can get a Class III license and own one, but that's another discussion.) 

Full auto, and fires from open bolt, so can't be made generally available without a significant re-design. And what would that do to the reliability?


----------



## RacerX (Oct 12, 2009)

I agree that the pump, for it's mechanical simplicity, has always been a better option than a semi. Also if your assault shotgun only has a rear pistol grip in some places it's illegal for it to be a semi-automatic. Personally I like this adjustable stock:


----------



## stihl sawing (Oct 12, 2009)

RacerX said:


> I agree that the pump, for it's mechanical simplicity, has always been a better option than a semi. Also if your assault shotgun only has a rear pistol grip in some places it's illegal for it to be a semi-automatic. Personally I like this adjustable stock:


NICE, Good lookin shotgun.


----------



## RacerX (Oct 12, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> NICE, Good lookin shotgun.




Remington 870, pistol grip adjustable stock, tube extension and 120 lumen Surefire eye blinder on the front.


----------



## jjett84724 (Oct 14, 2009)

I can't wait until Glock makes a shotgun. :spam:


----------



## SLVRTRC (Oct 14, 2009)

RacerX said:


> Remington 870, pistol grip adjustable stock, tube extension and 120 lumen Surefire eye blinder on the front.



really would like to do that to my 870 sharp gun


----------



## Junkfxr (Oct 15, 2009)

The old reliable pump is ideal for home protection and critter patrol but for the side of the auto, have you ever been in a firefight with a pump? After about 30 seconds, you're wishing for an auto. Both have their places. Specific built combat autos are very reliable nowdays but also very expensive. I still opt for the pump.


----------

